

Why Every Gadget Feels Like “Shark Dick” - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-every-gadget-feels-like-shark-dick

======
outsidetheparty
That's an absolutely brilliant headline -- it's total clickbait without using
any of the typical clickbait patterns.

Shark dick! You won't believe what happens next!

~~~
puranjay
One of my favorite headlines was about a library closing in the city of Ongar,
Essex, England.

The headline?

"Book Lack in Ongar"

Absolutely genius

~~~
mhays
Just another chapter in the arms race between marketers and consumers.

------
earless1
Now because of this article I will always have shark dick in the back of my
mind when dealing with these materials.

------
devindotcom
I originally really loved this stuff, and I still like to find it here and
there - it's great for nonslip stuff to put your phone on in the car, for
instance, or for cases.

But for the actual device, give me some kind of durable semi-natural material
if possible. Finished metal, wood, even stone have many excellent qualities
and I'm willing to pay extra for them.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
I don't mind it but the elastomeric paint that shreds up after a year of use
is annoying. I've got it on the back of my phone and am hoping they've
improved the process to make it more durable.

------
linksnapzz
If sharks actually had dicks, they'd probably be covered with dermal
denticles.

[http://marinelife.about.com/od/glossary/g/dermaldenticle.htm](http://marinelife.about.com/od/glossary/g/dermaldenticle.htm)

This may not be something you'd want to line headphones with. To say nothing
of sex toys...

------
ohazi
WTF is up with all of the vice links all of a sudden?

